# CFS support groups for spouses?



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Does anyone have any links to support sites for partners/spouses/SO's of CFS patients? My 9 year anniversary of the day I got sick is this week. My husband and I were talking about that last night, and he mentioned that while I have found all sorts of support groups, both online and offline, he has had to deal with his feelings alone for the last nine years. When he said that, I felt like someone had just kicked me in the gut. How he feels has always been in the front of my mind, you know? I have tried really hard over the last 9 years to put his needs in the front, to the best of my ability. I just never considered that he might need a support system , and there is a whole lot of guilt associated with that, let me tell you...







But, my feelings of guilt aside, does anyone have any suggestions of places to look? Thanks!Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Susan!Don't feel guilty! Now, that being said, here is a place for caretakers and spouses and parents, etc:Go to: http://www.fibrohugs.com./ Click on "New Forums" and scroll down to "For the Caregivers of Patients with Chronic Illnesses"Hope this helps!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Ooh, MrsM, I'm going to borrow that for the FAQ.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Cool!! I made the FAQ!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

LOL.








Anyone can make the FAQ if they tell me something relevant, useful & new LOL! ;-)


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, MrsM, but the forum you mentioned is completely empty. I was hoping to find a place where he could actually interact with other caregivers. I'll keep looking... I found a couple of Yahoo groups which might offer some promise, as well as a general caregivers site. Susan


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Susan, could you post the links to those sites?


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.nfcacares.org/ http://www.caregiving.org/AXA%20Foundation...0Connection.htm http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/MEsmallgroups/ - there are instructions on the Yahoo website on how to join these small groups. Here's a link to the partner group: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ME_Pa...ed_smallgroup1/ http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/FMS_Spouse_Support/ http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/fibro...dcfsfamilyroom/ http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Rare-Disorders-Adults/ I found this one yesterday: http://wwcoco.com/cfs-care/







Susan


----------

